# Betta Operculum (Gill Cover) Injury



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi guys my beloved Blue Betta somehow got entangled into the tightly wound net holding my Riccia down and I had to cut him out of the net as well as cut the net off of him. Now his Operculum sticks way out from under his Gill Cover everytime he breaths. The gill covers have been sliced open a bit as well as just above the upper part of his lip.

Is there anyway that this will overtime correct itself? or should I just put him out of his misery and get a new one?

I love his coloring but I don't want it to be a permanent thing that his Operculum sticks way out (it makes it look like his insides are coming out).




























I would post a video but don't know how.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I would give him some extra salt, and possibly a piece of almond leaf or extract in his water. Put him out of his misery?:icon_cry: He does not look like it's bothering him. Why not give him a chance?


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you think it will be permanently stuck out there? It doesn't go in very well..


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I think it will heal, as long as a secondary bacterial infection doesn't set in. Why not give it a shot? Wait and see. If it does heal that way, and you no longer like him, maybe someone else would take him? I would.
Keep his water very clean.


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

His lips also are starting to look like they are swelling a bit.. almost like he has to suck through a stir straw.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you have some aquarium salt? It would really help him right now.


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

no actually i don't


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Tetracycline ,ampicillin, or kanamycin?


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't have any of those.. i am a newby and i just got him yesterday from petco.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

I'm sorry. Run today and get some. Keep his water very warm,78-82. Use 1/2 tspn aquarium salt per gal of water. I use Dr. Well's. Do a water change daily. What size tank is he in?


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

okay thanks!! i will.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Remember if you top off the tank, the amount of salt remains. If you change the water, adjust accordingly.


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

i took him out of the tank already, he (as pictured) is in an old glass i had.. he is also not eating. Is this because of his swollen mouth with a very tiny hole now/


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

He is probably stressed from being in a glass, first off. He just went through a huge trauma.
I wouldn't try to feed him, not today. Keeping him in that glass right now will kill him. I hope you did not give him totally clean water?{no bacteria} Why did you remove him from the tank? Can you set up a hospital tank? He needs a heater, several gallons of water at least,the aquarium salt, some healthy bacteria, and a quiet environment.{no light}


----------



## blubunny2005 (Jun 18, 2009)

Its water from his tank.. i removed him from the tank to be able to carefully remove the net from his head and gills with tweezers and scissors (very carefully). When he was entangled in the net, every movement was sending him further into curtain death, and after i removed it and placed him in the glass he became more active and able to reach the water's surface.

i don't think that he will die over night on me right now (til i can get medication). i am just worried about the way he will look (if the protruding Operculum will be permanent) and now his lips are almost swollen shut (the net cut into his lips too).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

sounds like its getting infected. you need to put someting in that water. i usually use maracyn. maybe combine it with something else. 
see here is the problem with a glass: 
is the heat stable? fish are cold-blooded, and unlike reptiles are not adapted toward fast temp changes.
how will you dose salt? do you know the exact volume of the glass?
how about meds?
ammonia will build up fast too. i used a quart fishbowl as a hospital for my betta when he got pop-eye. i still needed to do daily water changes. i tested, and if i was late a few hours, there would be detectable ammonia.


----------

